# Proud to admit



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

As some of you know I posted a thread on helping people with depression and I know that a lot of people who don't know me probably won't care about this thread, but whatever. I'm proud to admit I've almost regained a lot of things lost in life and have most of my own personal battle defeated and conquered a lot stuff along the way. Now I know what john gotti felt like after his trials, winning like Charlie sheen.😁😈😊


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't know you, but I am glad to hear that you're doing well. I like stories of a phoenix rising from its own ashes.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Lady Isla said:


> I don't know you, but I am glad to hear that you're doing well. I like stories of a phoenix rising from its own ashes.


thank you, it took me a while to get on my feet but every little effort pays off big, no matter how small. was actually thinking of either a phoenix or iron cross for a new tattoo because of it.


----------



## Zoel.fahmi (May 15, 2015)

i don't know how to response
thank you
congrats
or whatever


----------



## hypernova_calm (May 15, 2015)

Shhhit, congrats man. I'm working out getting out of my own abyss, but I am stuck at a place called hell until late November. Additionally, in the process of losing everything... Major bad luck, lol.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

yay for the op and I hope you can find yay for the post above me.


----------

